

Insecure open source software libraries? - sciurus
http://www.dwheeler.com/blog/2012/04/03/

======
pacaro
We should always be cautious about the use of "Giblets"

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/larryosterman/archive/2008/03/07/the...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/larryosterman/archive/2008/03/07/the-
trouble-with-giblets.aspx)

